# H5N1 in Pijjies NOT GOING TO HAPPEN



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Anyone want to sticky this.

Ok, when feeding pigeons remember that they pose _absolutely_ no threat to humans from Avian Flu.

Here is some info on the subject;
http://www.avian-influenza.com/Disease/AI_in_poultry/ai_pigeons.asp

-snip-
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/feeds/ap/2006/04/23/ap2689717.html
Various studies have been carried out to determine the role of pigeons in the spread of avian influenza. These studies have determined that pigeons are resistant or minimally susceptible to infection with HPAIV or NPAIV and probably play a minimal epidemiological role in the spread of the viruses.


Or from this source
http://www.purebredpigeon.com/avianflu.htm
-snip-
Another study published in 1996 into the susceptibility of pigeons to avian flu found that groups of pigeons innoculated with two strains of deadly virus or two strains of a non-fatal virus remained healthy for the entire three-week trial period, nor did the birds shed the virus, or develop antibodies to the disease – further evidence that pigeons are not a factor in the spread of this disease

Or from here.
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/feeds/ap/2006/04/23/ap2689717.html
-snip-
In one experiment, researchers squirted into pigeons' mouths liquid drops that contained the highly pathogenic H5N1 virus from a Hong Kong sample. The birds got about 100 to 1,000 times the concentration that wild birds would encounter in nature. "We couldn't infect the pigeons," Swayne said. "So that's good news


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

Thanks for the post Alvin...good to hear this! - in many ways...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is another article from CNN.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/HEALTH/conditions/04/24/birdflu.pigeons.ap/index.html


----------

